

A Free, Self-Hosted Back End for Stripe Checkout - ctcliff
https://json.expert/a-free-self-hosted-backend-for-stripe-checkout/

======
zrail
Two things. First, you have a live key set up on this page, which seems like
it's problematic if you're not actually providing anything. This should be a
test key.

Second, I can manipulate how much I'm paying by changing the HTML. I
understand that this is a very simple backend but it's also very open to
manipulation. You should, at the very least, add some sort of param signing.

~~~
ctcliff
This setup assumes manual order fulfillment. If someone manipulates a charge,
don't deliver the goods.

If you're doing 100s of transactions per day or automating fulfillment, it
would be more appropriate to invest in a full-featured back end.

